# Rear end awareness video



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEqQDw8Jo9M

Don't know if I posted this before.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I love her videos... Ive sent quite a few people to her videos (mostly pet).. so much easier than trying to explain things online... she breaks it down very well.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice! Thats better than how I was doing it. LOL! Stupid dog. (As dog says) Stupid handler.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent video! 
All I ever did was walk a dog through a ladder on the ground and take them to kiddy parks with slides, ladders, etc. I like the video.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave there are much better rear end awareness videos. For instance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLr9hYTCDE


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Dave there are much better rear end awareness videos. For instance:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLr9hYTCDE


Thanks for your input!! It would be nice if others posted more examples. I'l watch it later.


Ohhhhhhhh. I watched it. well. youtube told me it would be inappropriate for some users, so I skipped it.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Dave there are much better rear end awareness videos. For instance:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLr9hYTCDE


 
Leave it to Chris to make me laugh! That sure is Chris.....


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

What a way to kill the thread!
Wonder what 'perchwork' or 'core conditioning' video's will show?


----------



## Jim Brown (May 29, 2013)

Good first video... Second Video... Well I really cant argue with that logic either... haha


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Dave there are much better rear end awareness videos. For instance:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLr9hYTCDE


how did she train that.have she put her hands on a book???have try it with my girl does not work out,any help????


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

That's a very good video


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Dave there are much better rear end awareness videos. For instance:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yLr9hYTCDE


ha ha, I forgot you posted that. I was at work when I loaded it and once I realized what it was I had to shut it off. Yeap, that's for sure a good example of rear end awareness. It probably doesn't look like it takes a lot to get moving like that but it requires some pretty damned good muscle control to get and stay moving through the transitions. That splits action she had going on was pretty jiggy.


----------

